# Is This The Most Economical GTR In The UK?



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Err No, its not, especailly after Severn Valley Motorsport fitted 1000cc injectors, twin fuel pumps and bigger turbine turbos, I'd put money on it that it isnt the most economical GTR In the UK. 

HOWEVER! after resetting the mileOmeter to zero last time I filled up, Ive managed 118 miles on half a tank! Considering the car is driven "enthusiastically" shall we say that seems pretty good to me. (the FGT 'nett'd' me 125 per tank)

Another thing ive noticed is the average MPG is much higher (off throttle) at between 40 and 50MPG!!! and on light throttle 35MPG meaning that if I drove like my late grandfather (you could count the blades of grass as you went along) I wouldnt have to fill up more than say twice a week!

Ive a sneeky suspicion that the new GTC map has somthing to do with my perceived improvement on fuel ecconomy proving that tuning your motor is not all doom and gloom when it comes to saving the enviroment :shy:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You get the same MPG on light throttle that I do on my little peasant wagon, wow that is making me depressed


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I get up to 60mpg off throttle.

My mpg mostly is blank (WTF!!?) so I pay little attention to it.

Nice work though buddy. Lovin the upgrades!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Fuel economy from the MFD/dash are based on stock injector sizes so will be optimistic.

You should get identical fuel economy to stock driven gently.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

You're saying there is a MPG readout on the GTR?! Never found it myself.....


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

When you fit bigger injectors this normally happens


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

What not even one person says hello to insects in the morning?! I dont beleive that for a minute ZED ED 

It looks like the majority of us are on the same page when it comes to MPG, so next time you see someone in a standard GTR, ask them if they've just picked it up?!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL 

M =Minutes 

P= per 

G= a gallon will last !!!

S


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

thistle said:


> Fuel economy from the MFD/dash are based on stock injector sizes so will be optimistic.
> 
> You should get identical fuel economy to stock driven gently.


I guess Ill never know for sure :chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Is the MPG computer calibrated for the bigger injectors?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Is the MPG computer calibrated for the bigger injectors?


No, hence the misleading high computer readings. Mine is the same. 
Is the relationship as simple as 550cc/1000cc x trip computer readout?

It would be useful to know what the true range estimate would be with the bigger injectors!

I will work out true mpg v computer display when I next fill up, but thistle is correct, it doesn't appear to be any worse under normal driving despite a lot more fumes coming out the back...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> it doesn't appear to be any worse under normal driving despite a lot more fumes coming out the back...


Sorry David, did I overtake you without noticing?:nervous: Ill be sure to wave next time :wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GTRSTAR said:


> Sorry David, did I overtake you without noticing?:nervous: Ill be sure to wave next time :wavey:


No, you're not the only one with 1000cc injectors, I was talking about Purple Zilla!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry David, that was my EGO talking again


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I just got 348 miles from a tank of fuel, not bad for 700BHP I thought.. :shy:

Kev, is there any way we can trade in some of this economy for more BHP?!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't even get that from a 75bhp 1.4 Ford Escort!!!  (First car) neverrmind 700bhp!!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

possibly as previously mentioned the computer is still thinking the original injectors are fitted, much like the claims of diesel tuning box companies that economy is greatly increased - generally untrue.


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

I really struggle to get anything above 14/15 MPG must be my driving..


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Removing the cat improves fuel economy.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Removing the cat improves fuel economy.


Removing the mice doesnt improve fuel economy but it does mean the cat dont come back.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I can get 27-30 mpg if I drive like that.Mine is fully stock.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes my GTR is still the most ecconomical in the UK due to the fact that its going to be off the road for four months whilst a hairy brummie recreates the automotive equivalent of Frankensteins Monster!!!

I should mention at this point that Frankenstein isnt the hold up, its me deciding where to get the body parts from, Mu Mua Muahahaha! :lamer:









*Coming To A Drag Strip Near You Summer 2011*


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

switzer p800 gets 33 to 35mpg I have seen and drove by myself if you really do it carefully.


----------

